# My husband is unhappy..........



## Jisela2012 (Sep 2, 2012)

My husband just told me today he is unhappy and has been for awhile. We have been married for over 2 years. We just had a newborn and are a blended family as well. Its been a rocky marriage. His reasons for being unhappy is because he states I dont do much for the family and because I dont think before I speak. To be honest Im unhappy as well. Our relationship lacks communication, affection, sex.. We argue about the littlest things. I cant recall the last time I have felt wanted by him. My question is I still love him and dont want things to end, but Is it worth even fighting for if he already threw in the towel? We are more roomates than anything. Plz any advice will be apperciated!


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

You cant fix things alone.... You must find out if he's willing to work on things. You should take the first step and see his reaction. I would spoil him for a few days... Massages.... Cook something nice or go out for a nice dinner... Dress up in a good sex outfit.... Make these efforts for him and i have no doubt he will respond. Sometimes men are really easy to figure out. Good luck, hun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Are you sure he threw in the towel? 

This could be an opportunity for the both of you to work on your marriage. While it does take two people to make a marriage work, if you are both waiting for the other to make the first step, you can both end up waiting for a very long time. 

I think you need to talk together more, find out where his head is and if he still wants to be in the marriage. If the love is still there, you can turn it around.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet that in 90% of the cases, when a guy is irritable and complains that he's unhappy in his marriage, he's getting laid substantially less frequently than he'd like. Keep most men well fed and laid and they'd be content to reside in the pits of hell. Maybe your guy is an unusual character, but most of us aren't all that hard to keep content.


----------



## SuddenlyLost (Sep 3, 2012)

It is funny you should post this thread just yesterday. I joined today for the very same reason. I just celebrated my 8th wedding anniversary in August and a couple weeks later my husband told me that he is unhappy and not sure he wants to be married any more. A few months ago he informed me that he hasn't been happy with our sex life for 7 or 8 years. Yeah, do the math - that means he has pretty much not been happy with sex our whole marriage. We dated for 2 years before getting married - you would think that if I was boring in bed or doing something wrong he would have figured it out before we got married and said something about it then. 

Well, now I spend every day walking on egg shells not knowing if he is going to be happy or upset. He told me that 90% of the time he is happy and 10% of the time he wishes we weren't married to me. With those numbers I would think that 9 out of 10 days he would seem happy but in fact I think it is the other way around 1 out of 10 days he seems somewhat happy. The other 9 days he doesn't even want to look at me. 

I would love to tell you that it would get better, and I really hope it will for you and me. However, I am still trying to figure this thing out too.

I love my husband very much. I want things to work out and for us to be happy and in love again. I am just not sure that he wants that. 

He admits that he is going through a mid-life crisus. He recently bought a motorcycle... and is not talking about buying a porsche. What am I supposed to do? Give in to everything he wants? How will that help.

Sexually... if Christian Gray is 50 shades of F***ed up then my husband is 20 - 25 shades of f***ed up. He says I can't make him happy in bed. How am I supposed to feel about that? I am trying. Well, not right now - Right now he isn't even touching me. He doesn't notice when I am naked in bed - How can I try? He just wants things in bed that I am just not comfortable with, but instead of trying to teach me... he makes me feel like crap about it. 

Okay, I'm done. I don't know if I have helped you or hurt your situation. I hope that I have helped you realize it can always be worse - like my situation. And, maybe someone will have some words of advice for me too. 

Good luck in all you do and your relationship.

Sincerely,
SuddenlyLost


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> I cant recall the last time I have felt wanted by him.


Does this mean bedroom action isn't going well?


----------



## Chandru1621975 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to know you love your husband still though as per you say nothing is working.

As a internet brother i can suggest a few things...*give it a push and then see the reaction...may be you may get good results ?*
Here is a secret which in my opinion can stimulate a husband...
Please dont ask any question why ...Just accept it as every step is a medicine for your husband to make the marriage ticking in the right manner 

(*) Dont even show any indication that you are trying to charm him 
(*) Remember your goal is to trap him in your Sammohana..Barabar Pakadna...if needed prey to Kama Deva...

(1) Cook good food and serve it on time. Breakfast, Lunch, Snacks, Dinner
(2) Keep the house clean
(3) Make some different hot good looking hairstyles
(4) Take explicit but necessary care of your inlaws
(5) Dress well and sometimes western good enough to look hot.
(6) Try different types of Sarees and blouses 
(7) Join Dance class if needed.
(8) Try to charm him as if he is Vishwamitra and you are Rambha..
(9) Try wearing Good nighties and lingers.
(10) Try growing your nails such that on the edge they are white and they are painted with nail paint on the nail body till the finger skin boundary.
(11) Try to be somewhat naughty...

Please dont think why should you only do it ? *Make him addicted to you*...and since you are in his love I am sure you will make his life and not hurt him once he is in your clutches.


----------

